# Proviron – Optimizing Benefits of Steroids



## Stacked (Oct 6, 2011)

*






Proviron* is one of the most widely used and popular antiestrogens for sportsmen on steroids in the online world of legal anabolic steroids and legitimate performance enhancing drugs. Also known as Mesterolone, Proviron is used for treating hypogonodal males with testosterone deficiency.

The unique anti-estrogenic activity of Proviron makes it an ideal drug for surging the release of luteinizing hormone and _follice-stimulating hormone_ so that the testes can help in producing more of testosterone, the male sex hormone.

This derivative of dihydrotestosterone (DHT) is also recommended to provide significant relief to individuals with sexual dysfunction. Professional sportsmen on steroids trust Proviron as it helps them restore and even improve the level of naturally producing testosterone, especially after a steroid cycle involving harsh and aromatizable steroids.

In addition to all these advantages, Proviron is also effective for improving sperm count and quality besides playing an important role in preventing health concerns like impotency and low libido level. The antiestrogen is also used for getting rid of estrogenic side effects like oily skin, gynecomastia, and fluid retention that are associated with anabolic steroids, especially testosterone derivatives. It also optimizes benefits of performance enhancing drugs and anabolic steroids by preventing their conversion into estrogens and improving the amount of circulating free testosterone in the body.

The recommended dose of Proviron is 25-100 mg per day; its active life is 12-24 hours and it can be detected over a period of 2-3 weeks. Use of substandard Proviron or Proviron abuse can lead to side effects like oily skin, acne, fatigue, reduced libido, and painful erections and use of this drug must always be preceded and guided by a qualified medical advice.


----------

